# Egypt Independent



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Four years after the birth of Egypt Independent, the management of Al-Masry Media Corporation has informed our editorial team that our print and online news operation is being shut down.

Because we owe it to our readers, we decided to put together a closing edition, which would have been available on 25 April, to explain the conditions under which a strong voice of independent and progressive journalism in Egypt is being terminated.

The management, however, withheld the printing of this edition. While the print house received the final proofs on 23 April, management ordered a last-minute stoppage after scrutinizing the issue’s content. 

In keeping with our practice of critical journalism, we use our final issue to reflect on the political and economic challenges facing Egyptian media, including in our own institution.

Today, we share this final issue with our readers in digital form.

The issue can be reached through this link: Egypt Independent's 50th and final print edition. Inquiries can be directed to [email protected]. 

Egypt Independent 2009-2013 | Egypt Independent

This is terrible news


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

That really sucks, it has been a good publication.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

No way that a free press can survive in a totalitarian state.


----------

